# biete rolle der auferstehung auf blackrock horde!



## Gormogon (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

der Titel sagt ja schon alles. Hoffe auf jemanden der sie noch braucht.


----------



## Gormogon (5. Mai 2012)

biete immer noch meine rolle/w me kostenlos natürlich^^


----------

